# Chargriller Akorn Kamado Grill



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I know the Eggs are really popular, but I couldn't justify the cost of one. I gave this guy a try and have been really happy with it. For $299 at Lowes, it seems to be a lot of grill for the money. I ran a bead of RTV around the air intake and that sealed it up nicely.

It has been really easy to control the temps either low 225 or high well over 500. It is surprising how little charcoal it uses and that you can keep reusing it after each cook.

I have a Weber Smokey Mountain, Weber gas grill and this one now. if you've been considering an egg but couldn't stomach the price, I'd definitely recommend that you give this guy a look.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

I read you guys all boasting about these, what's the big deal? I'm asking a serious ?. I have a Traeger and think it would probably do the same thing. Thoughts


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Fair question. I'm not familiar with your grill, but these grills are extremely versatile and efficient. They can do everything from slow smoking, to cooking pizzas, to searing steaks. Like I mentioned above, it's really surprising how little charcoal that they use and when you're done grilling, shut off the vents and it puts out your coals out for the next cook. 

Most of these style grills are heavy ceramic, but this one is a double walled steel grill with insulation between the walls. Once you get the temp dialed in, it requires very little attention.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Just saw one today at Lowes,but,was dragged away by the wife!:headknock
I notice that it was wayyyy much lighter to open the lid than the other brands.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Gr8_Outdoorsman said:


> . . . I ran a bead of RTV around the air intake and that sealed it up nicely.


Here is a link you might be interested in.

Akorn mods and fixes.

http://kamadoguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=694&sid=b6c32c15fc673885a4a96991159a365b


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

WilliamH said:


> Here is a link you might be interested in.
> 
> Akorn mods and fixes.
> 
> http://kamadoguru.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=694&sid=b6c32c15fc673885a4a96991159a365b


Thanks bud!


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

poco jim said:


> I read you guys all boasting about these, what's the big deal? I'm asking a serious ?. I have a Traeger and think it would probably do the same thing. Thoughts


 I have the egg: same thing just more expensive. the versatility is the good point. smoke or grill. I rarely use mine, been over 2 yrs, I mainly smoke and when I do grill prefer the ease of gas grill now. but if you want to sear a steak at 700 degrees, it will do it!


----------

